# Newborn Photo Question



## LindseyTorres (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how to prop a baby's head on their hands like in this photo?

White Cloud Button Ear Teddy Bear Hat by BeautifulPhotoProps

I tried with my last photo shoot, but the baby was too floppy. I'm sure I was doing something wrong.

Thanks for any help!

Lindsey


----------



## MissCream (Feb 15, 2011)

Its two shots combined in post, you should never try that without supporting the babies head!!!


----------



## reznap (Feb 15, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Its two shots combined in post, you should never try that without supporting the babies head!!!



This.

Usually a parent holding the baby's head up.  They move their hands to a different spot for the 2nd photo and the two images are combined in post, sans parents' hands.  Makes for a nice shot though huh?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

I never knew those shots were combined images!  Learn something new every day


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't like it.  A baby that small should not be able to hold that pose (and obviously cannot, hence the two shots put together) so it just looks un-natural to me.


----------



## LindseyTorres (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh wow!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## SabrinaO (Feb 15, 2011)

I just did it with my last session!






 I didn't have to merge any photos. The baby HAS to be sleeping, warm and with a full belly. Using a boppy underneath his arms helped too!




I learned from this video!


----------



## SabrinaO (Feb 15, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Its two shots combined in post, you should never try that without supporting the babies head!!!


wrong. Its not always done like that.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd kick someones ass if they handled my newborn like that video.


----------



## LindseyTorres (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the video! That was great! I'm going to do just that in my next photo session. And, I'm sure that if the baby doesn't mind, the parents won't mind either


----------



## MissCream (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldn't position my baby like that and feel comfortable at all! Its dangerous IMO. Anyway I think it looks adorable even if it's not natural


----------



## SabrinaO (Feb 15, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I wouldn't position my baby like that and feel comfortable at all! Its dangerous IMO. Anyway I think it looks adorable even if it's not natural



Why is it "dangerous"? What... they'll fall two inches onto a soft pillow?:blushing:


----------



## SabrinaO (Feb 15, 2011)

LindseyTorres said:


> Thanks for the video! That was great! I'm going to do just that in my next photo session. And, I'm sure that if the baby doesn't mind, the parents won't mind either



Good luck!


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 15, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't position my baby like that and feel comfortable at all! Its dangerous IMO. Anyway I think it looks adorable even if it's not natural
> ...



Their vertebrae are not hard like ours. You can easily damage something in their back or their neck. What is it with people needing to have these unnatural poses with newborns ? Anything for a good shot ?? :thumbdown:


----------



## MissCream (Feb 15, 2011)

It is dangerous for their heads to fall that short distance. For a while the SIDS numbers were wrong because they found out that a lot of the cases were actually from neck injuries. Google it, I would but I'm on my iPhone...


----------



## SabrinaO (Feb 16, 2011)

MissCream said:


> It is dangerous for their heads to fall that short distance. For a while the SIDS numbers were wrong because they found out that a lot of the cases were actually from neck injuries. Google it, I would but I'm on my iPhone...




Hmmm... im gonna have to ask my sons pedi about it and if its safe...


----------



## ababysean (Feb 16, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > It is dangerous for their heads to fall that short distance. For a while the SIDS numbers were wrong because they found out that a lot of the cases were actually from neck injuries. Google it, I would but I'm on my iPhone...
> ...



I have already shown it to my pedi friend.  She said in a bazillion years NOT to do this.  The dangers from "the head falling 2 inches into a soft pillow" are like whiplash to the neck and vertebra muscles in the spine.  Also it is from the shoulder muscles in the baby as well as the wrist.   Plus how that photog shook the babys head is NOT needed, WTF was that?  It does piss me off because the shot is all the rage and you have all these people trying to pose baby like this, just wait for something to happen and then see how cute the shot is.  

So if you want this shot, just do it safely by having mom/dad/assistant hold the head and then have them hold the hands, merge the two pictures together and clone.


----------



## ababysean (Feb 16, 2011)

Newborn Baby Care, Guard Against Brain Damage, Support Baby's Head

_The danger area, or weakness, in a baby is the point where the brain  meets the spinal cord. A rocking motion with the head unsupported can  cause some damage to the part of the spinal cord that controls  breathing._


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 16, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> Their vertebrae are not hard like ours. You can easily damage something in their back or their neck. What is it with people needing to have these unnatural poses with newborns ? Anything for a good shot ?? :thumbdown:



I've never understood the fascination with this pose--it's not natural, and it looks extremely awkward IMO. Not saying I won't do the shots if a client wants it, but I've never been a fan personally.


----------



## vtf (Feb 16, 2011)

So fishing line is out.:er:
How about velcro?


----------

